

10 bogus excuses that people use when they steal a photo from the Internet - kimauclair
http://www.francisvachon.com/blog/10-bogus-excuses-to-use-a-photo-you-found-on-the-internet/

======
joshuak
Well 8 is a little incomplete. You may not be able to use a photo just because
you are in it, but usually neither can the photographer without explicit
consent. This is an issue rights of publicity rather the copyright (as I
understand it, IANAL).

This is important to know because if say your boyfriend takes nude pictures of
you and posts them on the internet, his presumed copyright ownership of those
images does not protect him. Generally unless you've signed a release you can
have images of you taken down from websites. Don't get bullied!

~~~
aimhb
Also, doesn't the DMCA protect people under most of these? They can be posted
no matter the copyright status, until a company claiming ownership asks them
to take it down.

~~~
joshuak
Well the DMCA has a "take down" process, but the purpose of that is mostly to
protect the website / carrier not either of the parties. The parties are
protected under the regular law (i.e. they sue each other).

------
cafard
A. I don't do this. B. I'm surprised that somebody else hasn't complained
about the word "steal". Is this like The Robert Crown Affair?

